# Just beginning, and new here!



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!:welcome:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to at


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Gnaw. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Wow, thank you for making sure the welcome mat is out! I'm hoping to get to Bear Creek Archery this month and check out their shop, maybe even get to try a few bows. 

Everything's gotten so expensive! It's reassuring to understand that compound bows up to 5 years old (NOS or closet queens in good shape) are still excellent quality and certainly more than capable of providing journeyman service with a bit of TLC and research.

I'm feeling better about slowly getting into better shape, a little at a time: I can walk Cole, my 16 month old rescued German Shepherd 2.5 miles @ 9,200ft in an hour, covering 600 - 800 vertical feet, I bench 100 lbs/20 reps 3 sets (that last set it tough for me!), and exercise at least 3 times a week, sometimes 5.

The problem is, I like my own cooking (and so does my partner!) - and I roast my own coffee beans and am all but addicted to espresso! (CoffeeGeek, "An Acapella Cup Near Timberline")

Since seeing my 50th come and go, and crossing 3 years as a non-smoker, I weigh +190 @ 5'7" but it's steady, at least. Handmade fettuccini with grilled bison sausage, fresh bread (sometimes I still grind my own flour), and a great zinfandel? It ain't diet food!

And don't get me started on home made pizza. . .



We're comfortable, we're happy with life (her nightmare boss notwithstanding), and she'd love it if I could bring home a nice muley for the freezer - so would I!

I know it won't happen overnight!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to a great addiction.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

